# The "PEACOCK BASS" Fever...



## PhullTank57 (Oct 13, 2003)

Seems theres alot of PEACOCK BASS _'media hype'_ going around these days?!!







Well, it must have RUBBED UP OFF, and ONTO Me Too, THEN?!!







My newest addition to the tank, 19" Peacock bass!








*
SCROLL DOWN FOR PIC! -XEnon*


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Wow that thing is huge! I know someone is going to be jealous.


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

Nice man thats one Big PeacoCK B


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2004)

That's awesome. 
The pic may need to be resized. I had to stand in the next room to see it.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

waht all do you have in there? i saw a tiger dat and a silver w/ the peacock. good luck


----------



## Memphis (Apr 26, 2003)

with a 19" pic to!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

holy sh*t... thats the largest Monoculus i have ever seen in a fish tank..

congraduf0ckinglations!!!!

mine are bigger.. .. .. .. .. . .. . .

heheh


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

yeah but yours are temensis, which are clearly superior in the max-size dept, so you dont count


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

true.

that is the most impressive monoculus i have ever seen. big male.


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

Resized it. Could someone please remove the original pic, it's so big it's screwing up the "table" structure of the whole thread.

-PK
-Not my fish.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

like i said befor.. that is one of the most impressive damn monoculus i have ever seen.


----------



## Guyana_Fish (Apr 2, 2004)

I have seen much nicer and bigger mono's in the wild probably because such a large fish needs more swimming space... these are hard hitting fish whe your fishing for them... I am going to go fish for peacocks tommorow


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Guyana_Fish said:


> I have seen much nicer and bigger mono's in the wild probably because such a large fish needs more swimming space... these are hard hitting fish whe your fishing for them... I am going to go fish for peacocks tommorow


 we lousy americans are missing out on all the good stuff, clearly


----------



## PhullTank57 (Oct 13, 2003)

Thanks for the complements, everyone! sorry for posting such a LRG pic, i wasn't aware of its size before posting!









Beleive it or not, but this Peacock bass is only a year old! It was grown out from juvie stage @t an 1" big. It also was raised strictly on pellets. And it shows, this "Beast" is actually a "Gentle Giant", very mellow attitude, and shows no aggression at all towards any of the other fish. It will actually school with my Blk aro, Tiger dat, and Spotted gar. _"looks cool when they do!"_









Only tankmate I have to worry about is my FRT! The lil' bastard will sometimes try nipping at its fins... but the pbass is quickly learning to _"Make wway and Scram!"_, when the FRT comes its way!











> waht all do you have in there? i saw a tiger dat and a silver w/ the peacock. good luck


Lemmywinks: Fish I currently have stocked are:

*240G Tank
----------------*
20" Black Arow
18" Spotted Gar
13" Channa Aurantimaculata
18" P. Endlicheri Endlicheri
14" Brachyplatystoma juruense
8.5" Widebar Tiger dat.
12" P.Yepezi sp. stingray
6-7" Nile Perch (Lates niloticus) 
19" Peacock bass (c.monoculas)
*4-5" Fly River turtle

past pic of my tank



> I have seen much nicer and bigger mono's in the wild probably because such a large fish needs more swimming space... these are hard hitting fish whe your fishing for them... I am going to go fish for peacocks tommorow


Guyana_Fish, Thanks for sharing, bro... Yeah, I do suppose fish would grow alot more bigger in the Amazon ("world's largest river"),,, rather than an aquarium?? Good luck fishing! Please post pics of your catch(s), if you can?!!









Boomersub,,, Hey! Thanks for resizing my pic, bro. Good looking out!









Hey Peacock, Thanks for the kind words, bro! "sorta means alot to me, especially when it comes to talking about "Peacock Bass!"







~ _Your TEMENSIS are the SH****T, THO!!_


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Guyana_Fish said:


> I have seen much nicer and bigger mono's in the wild probably because such a large fish needs more swimming space... these are hard hitting fish whe your fishing for them... I am going to go fish for peacocks tommorow


 i bet you are catching Ocellaris...

show me a pic of a Monoculus OVER 24 inches please.


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

PhullTank57 said:


> *240G Tank
> ----------------*
> 20" Black Arow
> 18" Spotted Gar
> ...


 That's a very nice collection of fish you have in there...









Planning on selling that endlicheri any time soon?


----------



## Guyana_Fish (Apr 2, 2004)

im sorry i have no digital camera... i wish i did i could show you my indoor shipped to me by pearls of paradies


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

why you low down dirty copy cat...... LOL

rock on man.. how about sending me up some large 15+ inch CIchla sp??


----------



## Guyana_Fish (Apr 2, 2004)

I bet you I have nicer fish in my pond peacock lol


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

EDIT- my bad.









back to the fish- so whats in your pond?


----------



## tigrinus69 (Jan 2, 2004)

ive got some yellow and black rays def flowers, white and black rays i think leo, 2 rtcs, 1 tsn 7 pbass and some other oddballs like wolffish, aros etc


----------



## Guyana_Fish (Apr 2, 2004)

yes actually that is what i have except all the pbass are orinocos and temensis


----------



## PhullTank57 (Oct 13, 2003)

> QUOTE (PhullTank57 @ Apr 2 2004, 07:01 AM)
> 240G Tank
> ----------------
> 20" Black Arow
> ...


Thanks, DonH!







Don't plan on selling that particular endlicheri, but i do have another 8-9" Endlicheri for sale. Actually has better color than my big one.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

hey tigrinus69,

any reason you and "Guyana_Fish" are posting with the same IP 69.158.103.214?

I didnt think they had same IPs in both Guyana AND Canada. Wow.

If you going to make duplicate accounts, the least you can do is not insult my intelligence by doing it in such a traceable manner.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Xenon said:


> hey tigrinus69,
> 
> any reason you and "Guyana_Fish" are posting with the same IP 69.158.103.214?
> 
> ...


That explains a LOT :laugh:

If anyone by the name of "Pimpin Pims" tries to IM you on AIM, ignore the pest, he's just trying to advertise his shitty site (not to mention the retard cant even spell Nattereri right)

Yeah he lives in Guyana alright, he speaks english like he's from Guyana too lol. Although in reality he's just another 15 year old flunky, trying to get users on his site so he can have a power trip.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

piranha45 said:


> That explains a LOT :laugh:
> 
> If anyone by the name of "Pimpin Pims" tries to IM you on AIM, ignore the pest, he's just trying to advertise his shitty site (not to mention the retard cant even spell Nattereri right)
> 
> Yeah he lives in Guyana alright, he speaks english like he's from Guyana too lol. Although in reality he's just another 15 year old flunky, trying to get users on his site so he can have a power trip.












CORRECTAMUNDO!


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

tigrinus69 said:


> ive got some yellow and black rays def flowers, white and black rays i think leo, 2 rtcs, 1 tsn 7 pbass and some other oddballs like wolffish, aros etc


 so your pond is better then mine because you keep it heavily stocked?

besides, unless i see a pic, i dont believe you or CARE to believe you.. you have shown me enough reason to think your just another Trolling Newb roaming the forums looking to anoy people.

hey geus what, I have salminids!!! ahahah you dont! so that makes me better then you!! Ya thats it, im better because i have Bad-ass Native fish!!

loser.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

piranha45 said:


> Xenon said:
> 
> 
> > hey tigrinus69,
> ...


 if this is infact Vincin or who ever then im through with his punk ass..

i have helped him out alot and he repays be by saying his "imaginary" pond is better then mine because he lives in SA and can collect his fish localy..

what a stupid little kid.


----------

